# Regulador de voltaje cuatriciclo



## armandie (Sep 15, 2008)

Hola a todos, le comentare el problema que estoy teniendo con mi cuadriciclo, según el mecánico tiene problemas el regulador, lo que pasa es que la batería se mantiene cargada si se lo usa de día pero cuando se tiene que prender las luces después de un uso de una hora ya no tiene carga la batería y tengo que empujarlo para que arranque, la pieza no se la consigue original ni universal como para adaptarle, en esta comunidad hay temas tratados pero ninguno con una solución, intente hacer uno con un tiristor tic106 y un triac tic263 pero no logro que regule a 14.2 es mas no regula, desde el alternador salen dos cables que en relentin tienen tensión de 17v alternos y a máximas rpm unos 80v; concretamente lo que necesito armar es un rectificador/regulador o en todo caso un regulador que se mantenga regulada y estable a 14.2v con un maximo de consumo de 7A, tengo un diagrama que no tengo problema de postearlo para que vean ustedes si realmente funciona, o si alguno tiene un diagrama de algún regulador que pueda funcionar y que quiera compartir conmigo se lo agradeceré o que me indicase como podría armarlo…

Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 19, 2008)

puedes usar el lm317 y algunos transistores de potencia.

podrias usar unos mosfet o darlingtons.

busca esquemas de amplificador de corriente en continua.

mas el lm317, que le das el valor de regular en 14,3v


----------

